# Al meglio



## systema encephale

_... il sistema che risponde al meglio ai requisiti che erano stati posti._

Potrebbe andare tradotto con

_... the system which responds the most to the requirements that were set up._

?


----------



## ElaineG

systema encephale said:
			
		

> _... il sistema che risponde al meglio ai requisiti che erano stati posti._
> 
> Potrebbe andare tradotto con
> 
> _... the system which best responds to the requirements that were set up._
> 
> ?


 
La tua versione non è sbagliata, ma ti offro un'altra idea.


----------



## You little ripper!

systema encephale said:
			
		

> _... il sistema che risponde al meglio ai requisiti che erano stati posti._
> 
> Potrebbe andare tradotto con
> 
> _... the system which responds the most to the requirements that were set up._
> 
> ?


Systema, why haven't you translated that as, _responds the best....? _


----------



## shamblesuk

Direi :_The system which best meets the requirements that had been set up (non sono certo di un tradimento di 'posti')?_


----------



## systema encephale

Thanks everybody.

@Charles: I thought it was correct as well, but _at most_ sounded better to me.


----------



## fede5

IS "AT BEST" THE RIGHT TRANSLATION FOR "AL MEGLIO"?
 THANKS Fede


----------



## usa_scott

Yes.

BTW, I lived in zona talenti for a few months.


----------



## moodywop

Isn't _at best _rather _nel migliore dei casi, nella migliore delle ipotesi? _It would appear so from these examples in the Longman Dict:

_The campaign was at best only partially successful. _
_The technique is at best ineffective and at worst dangerous._


_Al meglio _is different:

*al meglio *loc.avv. al massimo: _i giocatori si sono battuti al meglio delle loro possibilità_ (De Mauro)

Here _to the best of their ability_ or something similar would sound right.


----------



## usa_scott

Ah, a subtle but definitive difference...

Re.:

_The campaign was at best only partially successful. _
_The technique is at best ineffective and at worst dangerous._

_- - - _

No, in fact, in this case, "at best" indicates "at best estimate" or "no better than".


----------



## fede5

The context is the following:
Per esaudire *al meglio* le vostre richieste...
In order to satisfy your requests *at best*
???????


----------



## usa_scott

_i giocatori si sono battuti al meglio delle loro possibilità_

_"the best",_ in this case

not

_"at best"_

We would say, _"The participants (or players) played to the best of their abilities"._

*at* best = no better than, at best estimate
*the* best = as good/well as possible


----------



## usa_scott

Should be, "in order to best satisfy your requests" or "in order to better satisfy your requests".


----------



## fede5

usa_scott said:
			
		

> _i giocatori si sono battuti al meglio delle loro possibilità_
> 
> _"the best"_
> 
> _not_
> 
> _"at best"_



what do you think about
 In order to satisfy your requests the best we can  ???????????


----------



## fede5

usa_scott said:
			
		

> Should be, "in order to best satisfy your requests" or "in order to better satisfy your requests".



YES!!! YOU KNOW BETTER THAN ME!!!
GRAZIE MILLE SCOTT


----------



## Jana337

fede5 said:
			
		

> YES!!! YOU KNOW BETTER THAN ME!!!
> GRAZIE MILLE SCOTT


Fede, per favore non scrivere soltanto in maiuscolo - equivale al gridare qui in rete. Credo di avertelo già spiegato. 

Jana


----------



## usa_scott

fede5 said:
			
		

> YES!!! YOU KNOW BETTER THAN ME!!!
> GRAZIE MILLE SCOTT


 
Prego cinque cento! 

I taught "American" as an employee of the Rome Language Center @ Castro Pretorio while living in zona Talenti. Are you near either of those places?


----------



## fede5

usa_scott said:
			
		

> Prego cinque cento!
> 
> I taught "American" as an employee of the Rome Language Center @ Castro Pretorio while living in zona Talenti. Are you near either of those places?



No...I'm far both from Talenti and Castro Pretorio!


----------



## fede5

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Fede, per favore non scrivere soltanto in maiuscolo - equivale al gridare qui in rete. Credo di avertelo già spiegato.
> 
> Jana



Purtroppo non lo sapevo...non me l'ha mai detto nessuno! Anyway...Non pensavo che fosse grave. I'm sorry


----------



## lastregadiblair

Hi

Could  you, please, confirm English translation of 'al meglio' in sentences as follows:

'Come posso utilizzare al meglio il programma'?

Thanks


----------



## _forumuser_

lastregadiblair said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you, please, confirm English translation of 'al meglio' in sentences as follows:
> 
> 'Come posso utilizzare al meglio il programma'?
> 
> It can mean two different things:
> 
> How can I best use the program (for your purposes)
> How can I make the most (out) of the program (exploit its potential to the full)
> 
> 
> Perfect
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lastregadiblair

Fantastic! 
thanks

by the way, would this sentence be correct?

'how can I use the programme at its best performances'?

(giusto per sapere se sono 'uscita tanto dal seminato'?)
(mi scuso per approffitare, ma come hai fatto a editare il testo e perchè non potevo 'quotarlo' a mia volta?)

grazie


----------



## _forumuser_

lastregadiblair said:


> Fantastic!
> thanks
> 
> by the way, would this sentence be correct?
> 
> 'how can I use the programme at its best performances'?
> 
> Mmmm...mi spiace deluderti ma credo proprio di no.  Le seguenti espressioni potrebbero tornarti utili:
> 
> make the most of = trarre il massimo da
> use x to the full = usare x al massimo
> 
> (giusto per sapere se sono 'uscita tanto dal seminato'?)
> (mi scuso per approffitare, ma come hai fatto a editare il testo e perchè non potevo 'quotarlo' a mia volta?)
> 
> Come si cita una citazione non lo so neanch'io nonostante il mio status millenario!
> 
> grazie


----------



## lastregadiblair

grazie

ciao


----------



## Jacob

_forumuser_ said:


> use x to the/its fullest = usare x al massimo



*Edit:* After looking this up, I've found that you can say "to the full". I've just never heard it said like that.


----------



## mascia73

Hy to everybody. Can someone provide me a translation for this sentence?

La reciproca conoscenza  permette, conoscendo meglio i futuri sposi e il programma previsto per il giorno dell'evento, di raccontarli al meglio.

My translation is: a prior knowledge of each other allows, through the knowledge of the future spouses and of the programme of that dat, to tell them at best.
it's horrible!!!! please help me


----------



## entrapta

to tell non va bene ma adesso devo pensare al verbo... at best nemmeno, al limite to the fullest (at best è al massimo, nel senso nella migliore delle ipotesi)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Ma la conoscenza reciproca di chi? Degli sposi e di chi ufficia la cerimonia?

Il mio tentativo:
A prior aquaintance between the couple and the priest (?) allows the latter to better know the fiancées as well as the details of the wedding, which will result in the best possible ceremony.

Ma ho perso il "raccontarli" che mi piaceva.


----------



## mascia73

grazie ElFrikiChino, ma la conoscenza è tra il fotografo( fotogiornalista) e gli sposi che si incontrano più volte prima del giorno delle nozze


----------



## tranquilspaces

Here's my attempt... very loose translation but just trying to make this sound more natural:

"To ensure the best possible outcome, it is ideal for the engaged couple and the photographer to spend a little time together prior to the event."


----------



## Blackman

tranquilspaces said:


> Here's my attempt... very loose translation but just trying to make this sound more natural:
> 
> "To ensure the best possible outcome, it is ideal for the engaged couple and the photographer to spend a little time together prior to the event."


 
What an incredible sense of rhythm....


----------



## tranquilspaces

::: curtseying :::


----------



## reka39

Ciao! Se volessi dire in Inglese: 'cercheremo di organizzare al meglio il tuo viaggio a Roma'  va bene - 'let's organize at best your trip to Rome'? Grazie!


----------



## london calling

reka39 said:


> Ciao! Se volessi dire in Inglese: 'cercheremo di organizzare al meglio il tuo viaggio a Roma' va bene - 'let's organize at best your trip to Rome'? Grazie!


...in the best possible way....


----------

